# XP can see SOME shares on 2003 Server - but not ALL



## Wysocki (Aug 7, 2002)

I have an XP machine looking at a 2003 Server (peer2peer no domain). It can see SOME shares on the server fine, but one shared folder says "...is not accessible... Incorrect Function..." when clicked. Other pc's (Win7) see it fine. Checked permissions on the share and it's Everyone = Complete Access. I tried mapping a drive letter to the share and got an error saying that it already is mapped!! Not that I can find though. How could ONE share be inaccessible?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What shares are we talking about here?


----------



## Wysocki (Aug 7, 2002)

The server is not running a domain. Several folders (public, music, documents, downloads, miscdata) are just "shared" in peer to peer fashion with no additional password or security. The "Everyone" user has been set to full control on all of them. Just the "public" folder can't be accessed by this XP machine and gives the "incorrect function" error. All the win7 computers can see every shared folder on the server.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I would check the other permissions for that share, not just the share level permissions.


----------



## Wysocki (Aug 7, 2002)

Just what are those "other permissions" and where would I find them?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

On the security tab when looking at the share properties.


----------



## Wysocki (Aug 7, 2002)

Done that. "Everyone" has full permissions. Another folder (downloads) has identical settings, and everyone can access it! Just this one folder has problems with access from an XP machine. 

Even more confusing, this USED to work! Neither the XP nor the 2003 Server are getting any updates, so this is a real puzzle.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Try doing an IP stack repair on the XP computer. Are they all setup with the same workgroup name as well?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You should also have NetBIOS over TCP/IP enabled.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You don't by chance have saved credentials for that share on the Windows XP system? See here how to check and clear them: https://www.microsoft.com/resources...proddocs/en-us/key_howto_delete.mspx?mfr=true


----------



## Wysocki (Aug 7, 2002)

I checked out all the ideas so far with no luck. So I created a NEW folder on the server "publicX", moved all of "public" folder contents into it, deleted the old "public", renamed "publicX" to "public", shared it, and all works fine! Unfortunately, this deprives me of actually finding out what caused the issue that just one folder could not be opened by just one machine, but my boss is happy again and I still have a job! Thanks all!


----------

